# goats across state lines



## Birchhatchery (Aug 28, 2011)

i am looking to buy a couple boar goats in kentucky i live in indiana im only looking to buy 3 or less goats are their any legal things i need to worry about transporting them?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 28, 2011)

They're supposed to have a health cert. (done by a vet) from the outgoing state, and scrapies tags identifiying where they came from.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 29, 2011)

I just had the Scrapie tag conversation with a person in the know this weekend. Since I show goats and cross state lines all the time I definitely don't want to have problems. I was told the current standards will remain the same. If they are registered, have the correct tattoo, and the registration papers are traveling with the goat you do not need Scrapie tags. 
As far as the health certificate it technically is required for interstate travel. For showing I always have one. To purchase a goat I have traveled without one but don't recommend it. If you get stopped you are taking a chance.

Donna


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad someone asked this question.  Wasn't aware about state lines and livestock.  Thanks Renegade and Rolls for your replies.  Since I will probably be looking in the future for my goat in PA, I will need to know this when I bring them to my future farm in New Jersey.    Also knowing this, I can now feel comfortable expanding look for livestock outside my State.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 29, 2011)

In some states Health Certificates are required for transportation even if you do not cross state lines.  I admit I do not always have them .  Some farms are accomidating about getting them for me on goats I buy and others think I am nuts for asking.  The only time I didn't have to pay extra to get the Health Certificates was when the goat producer I bought them from was also a vet.  

Technically if you get caught without them they can confiscate your animals and transport (ie:truck and trailer).  I do not know how strickly this is enforced.  I suspect more so now with tighter budgets.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 29, 2011)

Two states I know you don't want to get caught without health certificates are FL and KY. This is due to the race horse industry.

Donna


----------

